# Scion TC audio Transformation



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am currently working on a rather huge project. The patient is a 2007 Scion TC release series 3.0 that my wife bought me for my 34th birthday. A local Body shop messed up the Kenstyle BodyKit so i replaced it with a 4 piece Kaminari Body Kit a Kaminari reverse cowl hood and a flush mount spoiler. i wont go into to much detail as this ia an audio forum. But here she is 








I recently decided to COMPLETELY revamp the stereo system. But first things first. the OLD system consisted of
Kenwood Excelon 6960 dvd/nav
Kenwood Excelon 25th anniversary Speakers x2 XXV-04s
Kenwood Excelon 25th anniversary Mono Amplifier XXV-03a
Pioneer Stage 4 PRS-4200 4 channel amplifier
AudioControl Matrix
JL 12W6v2 sub in a custom full width sealed box
JL Audio Rca cables
Tsunami 0 gauge power and ground
12 gauge speaker wire

i am upgrading the headunit (sort of) to the Pionner Appradio 2
also adding an AUDIOCONTROL DQXS, and a HUGE sound dampening overhall.

ok so here goes most of you guys are advanced installers so i will skip the basics of panel removal and go to the sound proofing. I already have the dynamat on the inner skin of the doors. bit am adding Stinger Overkill foam sound proofing and the outer doot skin in FATMAT. 









the car has been completely gutted to prepare for the asphalt based FATMAT togo on the floor with STINGER capret pad over it.









ohh lets not forget the cars gaurdians 









ok back to job lol .
the FATMAT and DYNAMAT are both IMO are not sound dampener, although they may help i feel from my experience that they help with rotational high frequency and vibration. the stinger overkill 









and the carpet pad over the fat mat 









The weather has not been kind so the FATMAT has not gone in the floor. i will be doing that soon... while dodging the wrath of my wife for this...








and







. She was Not amused.
since finding this forum which by the way i in my opinion by far the finest site of its kind.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

couple of websites i have found invaluable in the current and past installs
#1- this has not let me down yet and 5 years for 30.00
https://www.alldatadiy.com/
#2- sometimes i cannot find the proper connector or plug etc this site isnt the cheapest but has everything 
Car Stereo Installation Hardware - Screws - Bolts - Crimps - Tape - Car Audio Installation Supplies
#3-another site dont use them often but they have had stuff noone else did
Car Stereo Installation Tools and Accessories including Dash Kits, Wiring Harnesses, Sound Damping Material and More at Parts Express!


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

OHHH No i go to start the FATMAT installation and find a gallon of water in my wheel well. now i need to do a leak test to see where it is coming from.......


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

the water in the wheel well seems to be coming from behind the tailight..... i took tailight off couldnt duplicate. so im going to make a silicone caulk channel for the small, slow leak to flow into a grommeted hole out the bottom. its faster to do it that way and makes it so ANY leaks back there will drain proper.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

ok i promised an update and the weather finally held
factory wire guides are huge and not suitable to go underneath fatmat AND carpet pad.
so i bought a few hundred of these guys








im putting them underneath the fatmat to avoid having to anchor them with screws.








here is the passenger side with the fatmat installed. it is important to keep the factory wiring harnesses where they ran in case you need to have the vehicle serviced.







i am using a thicker butyl based product on the transmission hump as carpet pad wont go there i am going to double layer stinger roadkill.
will try and do some more tuesday morning.
after reading a LOT of complaints on fat mat i did some more research and decided to let it air out for 2 weeks after that i let it heat up in the sun several times upon installing it the smell is all gone. it seems quit sticky as i did not use soap and water or solvent i used JUST rubbing alcohol.


----------



## bahlgren342 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would suggest asking to get his moved to the Build log Section

Besides that, looks good so far.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah i thought about that, it started out as a how to...ill try and get it moved to build log and move the how to into here


----------

